

How Google did their barrel roll trick - briansage
http://www.acumenholdings.com/blog/how-did-google-do-a-barrel-roll/

======
bcrescimanno
Out of curiosity: why is the fact that this effect was achieved with a few
simple lines of CSS3 (whether it was keyframe animations or simply a rotate
transition doesn't really matter) front page news? Maybe I'm just jaded
because I'm a UI engineer--but the "trick" wasn't particularly impressive
(though it was quite amusing--and would have been even more so if they'd used
HTML5 audio to get Slippy Toad in there).

~~~
Groxx
Front-page with only 40 points after 2 hours. It doesn't seem like it'll stay
there for very long, the HN algorithm just gives a lot of weight to early +
fast risers.

And yeah, a Slippy sound-bite would have made it another level of awesome :D

------
magicseth
To me the more interesting part is how Google has managed to maintain a sense
of fun and a corporate attitude that allows fun hacks to make it to the world.
I'd love to know what the process was from engineer ideation (I Presume). Past
product, and qa. Who said "go" and was it a hard process or one that google is
optimized for.

~~~
bonch
On the other side of the coin, I see it as a cynical marketing move
specifically designed to appeal to nostalgia create the very impression you
had, that they "maintain a sense of fun and a corporate attitude that allows
fun hacks to make it to the world." Google is often successful at appealing to
geek humor and ideals in order to gain fans, even as they do things that
violate those ideals.

~~~
masterzora
What, the barrel roll thing? I've gotta say, you're looking at it incorrectly.

It was implemented by a single engineer who thought it would be a humorous
thing to do without considering marketing at all.

Or did you mean that them allowing this is the cynical marketing move? It'd
make more sense, but I don't think I'd agree with it.

------
RaizedByWolves
It's actually wrong. Google used CSS keyframes <http://pastie.org/2810243>

------
petenixey
Plenty of acumen to explaining the trick by demonstrating it on your own site
search pages. Nicely piggybacked :)

------
philbarr
I had to type "do a barrel roll" _without_ quotes in google. e.g.
<http://www.google.co.uk/#q=do+a+barrel+roll>

------
diamondd32
As expected, Sage is on point again with this one. Great job buddy! :)

------
sammyo
I only had to type "do a ba" in chrome before completion triggered the
transform.

------
rplnt
And this one is not blocked in Opera.

------
bsimm
Use the boost to get through!

------
briansage
Your father helped me like that, too!

------
briansage
Thanks for the comments :)

Your father helped me like that, too!

